# chalky white substance in urine?



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

Anyone notice this in their toddler? DS is pretty much PL'ed and has been taking a new vitamin along with a calcium supplement so I suspect this is to blame, but I've noticed his urine is a little bit cloudy. Today he didn't quite make it to the bathroom on time and the dribble of urine in his blue underwear also had a spot (about a quarter sized) that looked like a chalky discharge. Any experience with this?


----------

